# Bubbles in 2nd coat, not first.



## MDurso (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm doing a repaint over a bunch of tape lines (stripes) that we mudded and sanded. First coat looked great. 2nd coat has bubbled all over one whole wall. No other wall. Just one. And just the 2nd coat. 
Thoughts? Ideas? Theories?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Remove the bubbles with a scraper, prime with oil primer or gardz, patch spots, prime again with oil or gardz, and paint that should solve your problem. The moisture from the paint is causing the first layer to bubble due to bad adhesion. The oil primer will stop that.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Did you dust the wall off before painting?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

MDurso said:


> I'm doing a repaint over a bunch of tape lines (stripes) that we mudded and sanded. First coat looked great. 2nd coat has bubbled all over one whole wall. No other wall. Just one. And just the 2nd coat.
> Thoughts? Ideas? Theories?


What kind of paint are you using? Did you spot prime repairs with sealer first? I bet you didn't:no:


----------



## MDurso (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm using Cashmere. I didn't spot treat with sealer. I'm at the point where I am going to always do that. It's hit and miss. Sometimes painting over mud gives no problems and sometimes it bubbles everywhere.


----------



## MDurso (Aug 18, 2015)

lilpaintchic said:


> Did you dust the wall off before painting?


Yes it was dusted.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya. I take those self priming paints with a grain of salt. Good OL latex sealer just seams to penatrate better..and eliminate those issues. Now I would Pole Sand the heck out of it, seal it with a more aggressive primer like Stix. Then proceed with your mudding sanding etc..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Moisture.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Like I always says "More lumps please sir" The more lumps you take the more learning is done. 

Did I read that you just paint over mud , in the words of the great Dr Phil " are you nuts".

Now how in the hell blazes am I going to be able to put a hand painted sign on that the moment I lay down the paint mask vinyl it will peel all the paint off the wall, geez!

But fear at last wait until you get to the stage where you take every precaution in the book and sh1t still goes awry. 

If there isn't to many bubble I like to poke a tiny hole in them. They tend to go away , if you a cheap bastard. 

ok ok Im going to go take my meds. thanks folks next show is......


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Someone's been hangin' out with Pete the troublemaker^^^^^^^^^^:jester:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

If Pete's a troublemaker, what does that make us?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Someone's been hangin' out with Pete the troublemaker^^^^^^^^^^:jester:


Geez, I really need to start getting some kind of negative attitude on this site. Maybe I should only post on here after I have worked a long frustrating day.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> ....Maybe I should only post on here after I have worked a long frustrating day.



Add a six pack or a few shots of whiskey to that and you'll have it covered.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Gardz=insurance*



MDurso said:


> Yes it was dusted.


Even if you dusted, there probably is still a fine layer of residual dust on the wall. Gardz is thin enough to penetrate and seal the dust into the wall. No more dust, better adhesion. I love Gardz! If anyone here knows of a white pigmented sealer that is equal to Gardz in sealing, please tell me.

futtyos


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Gardz is da bomb!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Gardz vs Draw-Tite*



Damon T said:


> Gardz is da bomb!


DeArch says Draw-Tite is better than Gardz. Hopefully one day I will try it out.

futtyos


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

futtyos said:


> Even if you dusted, there probably is still a fine layer of residual dust on the wall. Gardz is thin enough to penetrate and seal the dust into the wall. No more dust, better adhesion. I love Gardz! If anyone here knows of a white pigmented sealer that is equal to Gardz in sealing, please tell me.
> 
> futtyos


Is no equal.:no:


----------

